# Robert Kjestrup/Kiestrup mean anything to anyone???



## The Master™ (May 31, 2005)

I was surfing the net - as is my want and whim... And I came across this pic:

http://www.van-lehmkuhl.dk/PC%20grafik%20mm/Wallpapers/eye_1024.jpg

Because the owner of the website put borders around the pics, it has messed up the artists name somewhat... Does anyone know this artist??? Would love to see if he has done any more work - love the reaper in the eye!!! 

Always been a sucker for the Anthropomorphic Personification of Death...


----------

